# LG DVD Writer problem!!



## rohitm_001 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi frnds

I am using a LG GSA H10A Super-Multi DVD writer for the last one year.
The driver was doing reading/writing problems without any hitch. But, it has suddenly stopped working. It doesn't read the cd/dvd when i put one in the drive. The green light nlinks for a few seconds and then everything's dead. Clicking on the driver icon in explorer shows no drive.(I have autorun disabled)
Can you please suggest a solution to me or I will have to take it to the service centre!!


----------



## sashijoseph (Aug 27, 2007)

It's probably a dirty lens.Try cleaning with a lens cleaner cd failing which you may have to open and clean it manually.Try getting a friend experienced at this.


----------



## rohitm_001 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thnks
I will try to locate a lens cleaner cd!!


----------



## CA50 (Aug 31, 2007)

is ur prob solved. i am worried coz i 2 hv a LG DVD writter


----------



## rohitm_001 (Sep 1, 2007)

No my prob is stilll persisting. I haven't been able to get a lens cleaner cd till now. Though I will love to do the lens cleaning myself, but due to lack of time I have requested a mechanic to do it. He is due anytime now. I hope that it solves the problem otherwise


----------



## slugger (Sep 1, 2007)

rohitm_001 said:
			
		

> No my prob is stilll persisting. I haven't been able to get a lens cleaner cd till now. Though I will love to do the lens cleaning myself, but due to lack of time I have requested a mechanic to do it. He is due anytime now. I hope that it solves the problem otherwise



   

u called a mecanik 2 do d job 

d00d, depending on wer u live, u shud get a lens cleaning CD even in a stationary shop (hell, even d grocery shop in my adj building stocks them)

will get 1 4 50 bucks

just pop 1 in and it will do d cleaninig


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 1, 2007)

I would strongly recommend getting a new DVD writer.Don't waste money no mechanic et al.Also the lens cleaner CD seldom works on DVD writers.

New DVD writer costs just 1425(lg one) and 1600(liteon--the best one).


----------



## rohitm_001 (Sep 3, 2007)

I haven't been able to get the cd -thats because of time. Actually, I m not able to come online 2 so the prob persists. 

By the way, y'day was sunday. I should have done it!!


----------



## rohitm_001 (Sep 11, 2007)

I got a lens cleaner cd but the problem is still there. I think that the drive is not playing the cd at all. When i put in the cd, the drive light blinks few times n then abruptly stops, whereas in usual cases it blinks continuously until cd/dvd is read.


----------



## Dongay Rajasekhar Panda (Sep 16, 2007)

I am also using GSA-H10A drive and I am also facing this problem...In my case I could see DVD videos but I am not able to open/see any data DVD's.

Any help shall also be useful to me.


----------



## assasin (Sep 17, 2007)

try updating the drive to the latest firmware.


----------



## rohitm_001 (Sep 17, 2007)

Updated firmware, cleaned the lens - no improvement.
I m gone!!


----------



## slugger (Sep 17, 2007)

rohitm_001 said:
			
		

> Updated firmware, cleaned the lens - no improvement.
> I m gone!!



well since u said dat u can c d LED blinknig, it mean dat d power cable is working is properly, no problem with that

i suggest dat u unplug d IDE data cable from the drive and den re-plug it

cud b bcos it not making proper connexion

or you cud also try connecting it to d IDE cable ur HDD is attached (just 4 checking if it wirkin or not , keepin dem both on d same channel is not advisable)


----------



## pushkaraj (Sep 18, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> or you cud also try connectinkeepin dem both on d same channel is not advisable)


cud u plz kindly mention the reason for advising him not to keep both devices on the same channel.


----------



## slugger (Sep 18, 2007)

u can use it no problem, but d optical drive performance, ie data transfer spped will take a hit when they are on the same channel

thingy is provided in d manual that comes with DVD writers


----------



## kranti (Sep 18, 2007)

I have smae problem with my Sony DVD writter. Lens cleaning doesnot work. Is it because I migrated to Winvista. It was working with XP.


----------



## VexByte (Sep 19, 2007)

kranti said:
			
		

> I have smae problem with my Sony DVD writter. Lens cleaning doesnot work. Is it because I migrated to Winvista. It was working with XP.


*Driver conflict is your issue.*


----------



## pushkaraj (Sep 20, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> u can use it no problem, but d optical drive performance, ie data transfer spped will take a hit when they are on the same channel
> 
> thingy is provided in d manual that comes with DVD writers


oh yes, now i remember that i once had two devices on one channel and at times when accessing the optical drive, my hdd activity used to slow down.


----------



## rohitm_001 (Sep 28, 2007)

now this is strange. i opened the dvd case and cleaned the lens, used a lens cleaner too but neither worked. so i took it to LG's service centre. the guy there checked it n told me i have got a lens problem (_as if i didn't know_) 

 i reconnected it just to give it a last try n now it can read CDs but cant copy anything frm it, DVD video too not working. can i have a driver problem as my LAN card too developed a snag which was corrected by reinstalling driver. 
the writer is automatically detected so what can i do?


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 28, 2007)

No man it's not a driver issue.The lens is pretty much gone.


----------

